# Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl



## Perch-Noob (11. Mai 2011)

Hab mich mittlerweile knapp 2 Monate mit der Wahl für eine neue Rolle herumgeärgert und hoffe mir hier evtl. noch ein paar Anregungen und Ideen holen zu können.

Meine Mitchel 300 XGE, hat nun nach ca. 4 Jahren die Hufe hochgerissen, was ich für 54,-€ aber auch für relativ ok erachte.

Deshalb wird jetzt ne neue gesucht, in der Preisklasse bis 100,-€

Gesucht wird eine Spinnrolle für´s mittelschwere Spinnfischen vom Ufer in Havel und Elbe, folgende Ruten sind vorhanden:
(schwere Köder) Penn 2,70m 30-120g
(leichte Köder) Shimano Beastmaster  5-20g

Schnur: geflochtene 0,11er

Wobbler, Gufi

Folgende kommen für mich nicht in Frage: Shimano Nexave (vorhanden) & Spro (egal ob Red, Blue, oder Black) Arc.

Engere Auswahl, bisher:
Tica Libra 3000 SA
Daiwa Procaster 3000
Penn Battle

Über Anregungen währe ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Daiwa Exceller oder besser Okuma V-System.#h


----------



## powerpauer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Hallo 
schau dir die Mitchell Modelle an 
die Blade ist schön ein gute wahl,ich habe die Exceler topp rolle denoch finde ich die Bremse bei Mitchell Blade noch feiner,ich habe mir vor kurzem die Fluid von Mitchell gekauft finde ich gute rolle für wenig geld -am libsten würde ich die Blade nehmen leider wahr die für meine leichte rute ein wenig zu schwer.

Gruß P.


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

mit der ABU Sorön STX40 machst du definitiv nix falsch, ansonsten von Tica die Splendor.
Alternativ ist sicher auch die Penn Battle eine sehr gute Wahl.
Mein Favorit bis hundert € ist aber ganz eindeutig die ABU Sorön.
Richtig nett währe auch eine DAM Quick M, es gab sie mal zu einem Zweijahresabo dazu (kostete somit 78 € !). Dann mit Sicherheit das beste was man für das Geld bekommen kann.
Evtl interessant sind auch die neuen Quantum Modelle, zu denen kann ich aber leider nicht viel sagen.


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

die Procaster hatte ich vorhin im Laden noch in der hand, sorry, kein Vergleich zur Sorön. Würde für mich nicht annähernd in Frage kommen.


----------



## Ein_Angler (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Um noch mehr zur Wahl zu stellen schlage ich folgendes bis 100€ vor. 

Ryobi Zauber
Daiwa Exceler Z
Shimano Technium 

Von der Procaster würde ich die Finger lassen, ist keine gute Rolle in der Preisklasse. Die Vorgeschlagene Okuma von Professor Tinca ist bestimmt ein Geheimtip, der kennt sich aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Kein Geheimtipp aber bei Gerlinger im Angebot für unter 100:
http://www.gerlinger.de/page/product-detail/__/shop/prod/6561/8/6565

wogegen sie sonst etwas so teuer ist/war:
http://cgi.ebay.de/OKUMA-VSYSTEM-45...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item19c103d6c0

#h


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> die Procaster hatte ich vorhin im Laden noch in der hand, sorry, kein Vergleich zur Sorön. Würde für mich nicht annähernd in Frage kommen.



Hab schon einige Gerätehändler abgeklappert und mir wurde die Procaster halt wärmstens empfohlen, Kommentar schon über 30 Stück in den letzten 2 Jahren verkauft und noch keine Beschwerden.

Das war der Grund warum sie in die engere Auswahl kam.

Also was spricht gegen sie?


----------



## zanderrico (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Moin Moin...

Also ich habe mir die SPRO NOVA geholt, klasse Teil für 95 Euronen...Habe mir vor 1 Jahr ne Blue Arc geholt, die ist auch klasse, aber die NOVA...Ich bin begeistert!

Gruß


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



zanderrico schrieb:


> Moin Moin...
> 
> Also ich habe mir die SPRO NOVA geholt, klasse Teil für 95 Euronen...Habe mir vor 1 Jahr ne Blue Arc geholt, die ist auch klasse, aber die NOVA...Ich bin begeistert!
> 
> Gruß



Die Blue, Red oder Black Arcs entfallen für mich denn im Dauertest sollen die nicht mehr so stark sein.
Die Nova schau ich mir mal an.

Danke


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Daiwa Exceller oder besser Okuma V-System.#h



Die Okuma scheint ja wahrhaftig ne geile Rolle zu sein, ich dachte immer das es nur ne Firma ist die günstig für Gerlinger herstellt.
Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Hi,
was macht die Exceler besser als die Procaster?
Und hast du die Okuma schon gefischt? 
Die Okuma haut mich von den Details ja mal richtig vom Hocker aber hält sie was sie verspricht? 

Gruss Lepi


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



Lepi schrieb:


> Die Okuma scheint ja wahrhaftig ne geile Rolle zu sein, ich dachte immer das es nur ne Firma ist die günstig für Gerlinger herstellt.




#t


Neeeee, das ist einer der weltweit grössten Hersteller, wenn nicht sogar der grösste Hersteller, von Angelrollen und produziert auch für andere Marken.

Ruten hat Okuma auch im Sortiment, sind aber in DE nicht so populär wie andere Marken.:m


----------



## Enigma (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Hallo,

Ich kann dir nur die Penn sargus 2000 empfehlen. Hab fast jede Rolle durch, Preisklassen bis 300€. Was musste ich feststellen? Das die sargus nicht klein zukriegen ist. Du musst immer sehn, um so weniger Kugellager, desto weniger kann kaputt gehn.

Der unglaubliche Preis, Salz u. Süßwasser resi, drill mit hechten um die 1,20m, hat mich dazu gebracht das ich nur diese Rolle Fische. Wenn du sie mal in den Sand wirfst, sauber machen und weiter.

Thats it, der spinnfischer


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



Ilovespinnfischen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich kann dir nur die Penn sargus 2000 empfehlen. Hab fast jede Rolle durch, Preisklassen bis 300€. Was musste ich feststellen? Das die sargus nicht klein zukriegen ist. Du musst immer sehn, um so weniger Kugellager, desto weniger kann kaputt gehn.
> 
> ...



Moin,

Penn spricht ja für Qualität Stabilität und bei meinen beiden Penn Ruten muss ich echt sagen das sie dies auch wirklich einhalten wobei ich die Rollen doch teilweise etwas schwer finde ich die 657g der 4000er schon etwas fett.
Deshalb tendiere ich da eher zur Battle die ist da etwas leichter.
Und es sollte schon eine 3000er bis 4000er größe sein da das Welsvorkommen in der Havel mittlerweile sehr zugenommen hat.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



Lepi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Penn spricht ja für Qualität Stabilität und bei meinen beiden Penn Ruten muss ich echt sagen das sie dies auch wirklich einhalten wobei ich die Rollen doch teilweise etwas schwer finde ich die *657g der 4000e*r schon etwas fett.




Die falsche Angabe geistert immer noch durchs Netz?#t

Die Sargus 4000 wiegt ca. 360gr., so wie es auch hier angegeben ist:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...0-Leicht-Metallrolle-Hammerpreis_p6281_x2.htm


----------



## angler1996 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

was mich etwas stutzig macht ist die Pennrute mit bis 120gr WG, was kommt da als Köder ran?
Ansonsten wäre ich für die Sorön , hab ich selber und geht auch für schwere Köder seit einiger Zeit gut
Gruß A.


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



angler1996 schrieb:


> was mich etwas stutzig macht ist die Pennrute mit bis 120gr WG, was kommt da als Köder ran?
> Ansonsten wäre ich für die Sorön , hab ich selber und geht auch für schwere Köder seit einiger Zeit gut
> Gruß A.



Es geht nicht darum das ich mit Ködern bis 120g angeln will, die Rute ist eigentlich eine Sensopilk "Penn Charisma Sensopilk" aber macht sich durch eine sensible Spitze Super für das angeln mit größeren Jigheads wie ich sie in der Elbe verwende, da diese bei uns hier ne ziemlich starke Strömung hat. Außerdem kommt sie auch mal im Urlaub zum schleppen zur Verwendung und macht dort auch keine schlechte Figur.
Dementsprechend geht es mir auch darum eine Stabile Rolle zu finden.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die falsche Angabe geistert immer noch durchs Netz?#t
> 
> Die Sargus 4000 wiegt ca. 360gr., so wie es auch hier angegeben ist:
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...0-Leicht-Metallrolle-Hammerpreis_p6281_x2.htm



Danke für die Berichtigung, das Gewicht ist dann auch im Gerlinger Katalog falsch eingetragen.
Um wieder auf´s EIGENTLICHE zurück zu kommen.

Zweite Aussage des schon angesprochenen Gerätehändlers war das die Procaster mit sich in etwa so gut machen soll wie seine ältere Twinpower von Shimano.
Da die neue Twinpower aber im Verhältnis zu seiner vor 7 Jahren gekauften Twinpower nicht mehr so prickelnd seien soll, empfahl dieser mir die Daiwa Procaster 3000.

Was mich wieder zur Frage bewegt, was kann die Exceler besser als die Procaster?

Derzeit tendiere ich dank eurer Tipps und Netzrecherchen zu folgenden Rollen, die Procaster mal außen vor gelassen.

Penn Battle 3000
Ryobi Zauber (schon viel gutes gelesen)
Abu Sorön STX 40 
Okuma V System (Erfahrungsbericht währe klasse)
Tica Libra 3000SA

Bin schonmal tierisch Dankbar für die Erhaltenen Tipps und hoffe mich an Hand dieser auch bald entscheiden zu können.
Für mehr Imput bin ich natürlich offen.


----------



## familienvater (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Habe lange nach einer Rolle auch für unter 100,- gesucht und bin bei der Ryobi Zauber hängen geblieben . Kann nur gutes bisher 
(dre Monate) berichten . Gabs bei Askari für ich meine 89,- .
Noch viel Spaß bei suchen wünscht    
_familienvater   _#h


----------



## locotus (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Ryobi Zauber = Spro Red Arc

Die Daiwa Exceler ist eine Hardbody Z Rolle heißt aus Aluminium die Procaster hat wohl nur Aluminiumspulen.


----------



## hechtangler-uede (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Hallo ich könnte dir auch zu der Exceler raten. Ich selber besitze 2 der Rolle eine 1500 und eine 2500. Die kleine nehme ich zum angeln auf Barsch (D/S C-T-Rig etc) und die Grosse für Hecht(Wobbeler/Spinner/Gufis). Beide Rollen habe ich schon ca 3 Jahre und die sind noch top. Werfen, Schnurverlegung und Pflege alles super. Als Schnur verwende ich WFT ROUND CAST 8kg bzw 12kg. Bin sehr zufriden mit den Rollen, die Procaster kenn ich leider nicht.


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



locotus schrieb:


> Ryobi Zauber = Spro Red Arc
> 
> Die Daiwa Exceler ist eine Hardbody Z Rolle heißt aus Aluminium die Procaster hat wohl nur Aluminiumspulen.



Wie Ryobi Zauber = Red Arc???|uhoh:

Danke für die Aufklärung bezüglich der Daiwa Rollen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



Lepi schrieb:


> Wie Ryobi Zauber = Red Arc???|uhoh:




Guck sie dir mal genau an.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Nur andere Farbe . . .


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Gut dann fällt die Ryobi wohl auch raus#d
liegt an den den Erfahrungsberichten, Sorry!!!
Kann zu der Okuma V System keine Erfahrungsberichte finden, schade.
Verwirrung ist gar kein Ausdruck für das was ich derzeit empfinde|uhoh:

Man, man, man, das ist echt ne harte Nuss #q


----------



## Ein_Angler (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Nur gibt es von der Zauber keine Montagsmodelle und bei der Spro gab es mehr als nur diese Monatgsmodelle. Da hatte man ne Zeit lang das Gefühl, bei Spro gibt es 3 Tage in der Woche einen Montag. Und die Red Arc ist doch eine Zauber Nachbau mit Spro eigenen Innereien oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Sollte mich stark wundern.

Wird wohl aus der Selben Fabrik kommen. 
Allerdings hatte immer den Eindruck, dass Ryobi die Guten(1.Wahl) mit ihrem eigenen Label versehen hat.|kopfkrat

Sind aber bloss Spekulatius . . .:m


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Hi, ich hab die Tica Libra SA 2500 vor ein paar Jahren mal gefischt. Anfangs lief sie wunderbar und ich war echt Begeistert von der Rolle. Nach zwei Jahrem ausgiebigem Jiggen auf Hecht, waren jedoch der Rotor, der Bügel und die Spule sehr wackelig und ausgeleiert, so dass man mit ihr nicht mehr vernünftig Fischen konnte. Da ich aber teilweise auch mit relativ Ködern, eigentlich zu schweren Ködern für diese Rollengröße, gefischt habe, kann es natürlich auch sein, dass ich die Rolle einfach überlastet habe. Gruß


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Das heißt jetzt?
Das die gleiche Rolle von Ryoby qualitativ besser ist als die von Spro??? #d

Und was ist jetzt mit der Okuma V System?


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



Seeforellenjäger schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab die Tica Libra SA 2500 vor ein paar Jahren mal gefischt. Anfangs lief sie wunderbar und ich war echt Begeistert von der Rolle. Nach zwei Jahrem ausgiebigem Jiggen auf Hecht, waren jedoch der Rotor, der Bügel und die Spule sehr wackelig und ausgeleiert, so dass man mit ihr nicht mehr vernünftig Fischen konnte. Da ich aber teilweise auch mit relativ Ködern, eigentlich zu schweren Ködern für diese Rollengröße, gefischt habe, kann es natürlich auch sein, dass ich die Rolle einfach überlastet habe. Gruß



Ok Tica ist raus!


----------



## powerpauer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Hallo 
die v system von Okuma habe ich leider nicht aber ein paar freilauf rollen-und was soll ich sagen zuferlesige rollen für vernuftige preisse-ich wahr auch schön bei Überligen mir die V kleinste zu hollen -leider wahr die zu schwer für meine leichte rute 

Okuma baut schön gute rollen die sich sehr gut in USA verkaufen,dazu gibt Okuma für einige rollen 5 jahre Garanti,also mit Okuma machst nichts Falsch 

Gruß P.


----------



## Perch-Noob (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Somit ist die Ryobi Zauber wohl doch nicht raus, ich krieg die Krise;+

Somit bleiben nur noch:
Abu Sorön stx 40
Penn Battle 3000
Ryobi Zauber
Daiwa Exceler
und
Okuma V-System???

Hmm klasse von 3 auf 5!!!

Was kann man machen, wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann? Danke & gut Nacht.
What can I do?

Tendieren würde ich zur Penn Battle oder zur Daiwa Exceller aber bin persönlich noch fern ab von einer Entscheidung, krasse K.cke, hätte nicht gedacht das es so hart wird.

Tipps und vor allem "Erfahrungsberichte" sind auf JEDEN Fall willkommen!!!

DANKE FÜR DAS BIS JETZT ERFAHRENE!


----------



## kron4401 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Einfach mal in einen Laden fahren und die Rollen an deiner meistgefischten Rute testen könte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Perch-Noob (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Einfacher gesagt als getan @ kron4401 die Okuma & die Ryobi sind aber glaub ich, in meiner Umgebung nicht so leicht in die Hand zu kriegen =)

Außerdem hab ich noch diesen Tipp gefunden:

http://forum.aa-anglerforum.de/thread-393.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



Lepi schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich noch diesen Tipp gefunden:
> 
> http://forum.aa-anglerforum.de/thread-393.html



Ohne Modellangabe ist das grosser Mist von jemandem der entweder Werbung machen will oder keine Ahnung hat.

Ich bezeweifle, dass die Okumas und die Shimpanskis in der gleichen Preisklasse lagen . . .:g

Um solche pauschalen Aussagen muss man einen grossen Bogen machen.
Hier im Board gibts Leute, die haben schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Twin Power und dem Shimanoservice gemachtgemacht.


----------



## Veit (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Wenn du gegen die Red Arc Abneigungen hast, dürftest du auch keine Zauber nehmen, da beide in der Tat fast baugleich sind. Würde es mir aber gut überlegen... Ich für meinen Teil bin der Meinung, dass die Arc=Zauber so ziemlich das beste sind was man für den Preis bekommen kann. Ich habe sie selbst lange gefischt und kenne zig Leute, die sie haben. Es wurde hier im Board viel Unsinn über diese Rolle geschrieben. Wir haben hier mit dieser Rolle wirklich hartes Angeln betrieben und etliche Welse von deutlich über ein 1 m gelandet. Sowas kann nicht jede Rolle ab. Wenn die Rolle wirklich so schlecht wäre, dann würde sie sich nicht schon seit mehreren Jahren mit guten Verkaufszahlen auf den Markt halten. Die einzige mir bekannte Schwachstelle der Arc ist das Schnurlaufröllchen, wo sich gerne mal das Lager verabschiedet. Schränkt die Funktionalität nicht wirklich ein, macht aber Krach. Anruf bei Spro und du wartest maximal 1 Woche auf ein neues Lager (kostenfrei), welches selbst ein technisch völlig unbegabter Angler binnen einer halben Minute austauschen kann. Auch dein Händler sollte es problemlos bestellen können.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die viele Kritik über die Arc hauptsächlich von Anglern kommt, die Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Wer wesentlich teurere Rollen gewohnt ist, für den ist die Arc ein Rückschritt. Man muss aber mal realistisch betrachten, was dir für eine 70 Euro-Arc geboten wird. Ein passables Laufverhalten, eine Topp-Bremse, perfekte Schnurverlegung, ein stabiles Getriebe und dennoch ist die Rolle gewichtsmäßig kein Klotz.
Ich fische inzwischen selbst eine Stella und klar ist das ne saugeile Rolle, welche ich nicht mehr missen möchte. Aber wenn ich lese, dass Leute die auch eine solche Rolle oder ähnliche in Preiskategorien von 200, 300 oder 400 Euro fischen und die Arc als Schrott bezeichnen, wird mir speiübel. Man kann doch keine Wunder von einer Arc erwarten, wenn man High End-Rollen gewohnt ist. Die Frage ist, wie gut sich Arc bzw. Zauber in ihrem Preissegment schlagen und da sind sie Spitze. Ich komme berufsbedingt mit etlichen Anglern in Kontakt und befasse mich auch viel mit Angelgerät, habe oft gelegenheit Rollen in allen möglichen Preisklassen probezufischen. Da ist mir für unter 100 Euro noch nix besseres als die Arc in die Hand gekommen. Die Penns sind zwar sehr stabil, aber auch ein Klotz. Im Vergleich zur Arc merklich schlechtere Laufkultur, Schnurverlegung auch allenfalls mäßig und eben sehr schwer. Und bloß Finger weg von Premium-Herstellern wie Daiwa oder Shimano in dieser Preisklasse. Bei denen musst du wesentlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen, wenn du was haben willst, was auch ein bisschen hält. Technium, Stradic und Exceller haben im Dauertest bei Bekannten von mir bzw. mir selbst total versagt. Die einzige Alternative wäre noch die Tica Splendor, mit der ein Freund schon seit mehreren Jahren an der Elbe fischt. Hört sich inzwischen zwar auch ganz schön kratzig an, aber der Typ kriegt sonst alles kaputt. Bei dem ist es ne Leistung, wenn eine Rolle so lange hält, also kann sie nicht so schlecht sein. Ist allerdings die einzige Erfahrung, welche ich zu dieser Rolle kenne. Bei der Arc/Zauber kenn ich wiegesagt etliche, die eine haben und hatte sie selbst lange Zeit. Daher meine ich auch einschätzen zu können, dass sie wirklich was taugt.


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

gutes post Veit.
Ich persönlich kann zu folgenden Rollen in dieser Preisklasse was sagen:
ABU Sorön STX40 und 20 sowie die 804, Ryobix Excia 2000/3000, Tica Splendor 2500 sowie DAM Quick Ahead 30 und Quick M 3.
Bei mir funktionieren alle sehr gut, keine Verschleißerscheinungen oder sonstiges. Als beste Rolle für unter 100,- € sehe ich bei denen die Sorön. Zig Einsätze samt Salzwasser und die Rolle funktioniert wie am ersten Tag. Ist ne richtige kleine Miniwinde. Mit der STX40 kann man soziemlich alles fischen. Selbst vor großen Dorsch macht die nicht halt. Ist schon erstaunlich wie robust die Rolle ist, wohlgemerkt ohne das irgendwas ausleiert oder schlackert.
Die Splendor macht sich bis jetzt auch recht gut wobei si noch nicht so hart rangenommen wurde, habe sie mir damals auch wegen der Optik gekauft. In Verbindung mit einer Suishio eine wunderschöne Kombi.
Der Rolle traue ich auch recht viel zu.
Die Ryobis Excias gibt es leider nicht mehr, sind auch ricvhtig gut, werden bei mir aber kaum noch gefischt.
Die Qick Ahead hat mich positiv überrascht, hätte aber ein bißchen Bauchschmerzen wenn die dauernden Belastungen größer währen. Die Quick M ist richtig klasse jedoch eigentlich über 100,- € angesiedelt.
Ein gutzer Tip noch von mir. Fast alle Rollen sind, naja sagen wir mal mittelmäßig ab Werk geschmiert, ein Wartung nach schon relativ kurzer Zeit kann Wunder wirken. Aber auch bei den Fetten und Ölen gibt es große Unterschiede. Habe jetzt die Sorön mit der Quantum HoitSauce gewartet und die Rolle läuft nochmals besser. 
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

wobei die Okuma VS  mich auch noch reißen würde. Ist ja eigentlich ´´ne Rolle der 200,- € Klasse. Ich denke die stellt schon einges in den Schatten.
Ansonsten gibt es eben noch die ganzen neuen Quantum Modelle.


----------



## Ein_Angler (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Ich habe noch einen Test zur besagten Okuma VS gefunden.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewokumavs20.html


----------



## pike1984 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Bei mir sind auch eine Red Arc seit 4 oder 5 Jahren und eine Zauber seit 3 Jahren meine meistgefischten Spinnrollen. Ich kann nicht klagen. Die Arc hab ich halt früh nachgeschmiert.


----------



## Donald84 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

kann nur bestätigen dass die red arc ne super rolle ist (für den preis) 

hab sie jetzt schon 2 jahre (davon 4 wochen dauerangeln im meerwasser, obwohl mir vom angeln im salzwasser damit abgeraten wurde) und sie läuft noch immer gut.  #6
gute pflege ist natürlich voraussetzung, die muss man aber auch den sehr teuren rollen gelegentlich spendieren.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Ich hatte letztens das Vergnügen, erstmals eine Red Arc zu fischen. Macht zwar keinen schlechten Eindruck ABER da ich zZ als Tester die Quantum Escalade fische, konnte ich einen guten Vergleich zwischen den Rollen machen. Die Quantum liegt auch etwa in dem Preissegment wie die Red Arc aber dennoch ist der Lauf deutlich ruhiger und leicher und zudem ist die Optic der Quantum weitaus besser. Müsste ich mich für einer der beiden entscheiden, dann ganz klar die Quantum.


----------



## Hufi96 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Ich habe mir vor keiniger Zeit die hier zugelegt 

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=OKUMATrioFD

und bin bisher zu 100% zufrieden. Mittlerweile gibts die auch schon für 60 Euro meine ich.
Meiner Ansicht nach gibts in dieser Preisklasse kaum was besseres, aber das ist natürlich rein subjektiv. 

Gruß


----------



## Perch-Noob (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



Hufi96 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor keiniger Zeit die hier zugelegt
> 
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=OKUMATrioFD
> 
> ...



Hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen 
Danke


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

@ TE

Ich glaube, so wird das nichts mit Deinem Rollenkauf. Nur weil Du mal irgendwo etwas gehört hast, dass eine Rolle ihren Geist aufgegeben hat, ist sie bei Dir gleich aus dem Rennen. Was ist mit den zig anderen aus der jeweiligen Serie, die einwandfrei Ihren Dienst verrichten?
Wenn Du nur bereit bist, nen Hunderter zu investieren, dann wirst Du auch nur für einen Hunderter entsprechende Ware bekommen.
Schau Dich also auf den Sonderangebotslisten der Händler um, dass Du eine ehemals höherpreisige Rolle für Dein Budget bekommst.
Soll es etwas sein, was normal in Deinem Preisrahmen gehandelt wird, so nimm doch einfach mal die Ratschläge der Boardies an. Verlass Dich aber nicht auf Aussagen, wie: Shimano ist gut, oder ähnliches.
Der Post von Veit ist doch sehr hilfreich.

Wobei ich in Anlehnung an den Post von Veit noch die Ryobi Applause ins Rennen werfe. Diese Rolle ist annährend Baugleich mit der Spro BlueArc 7-er, bzw. 8-er Serie. Sie verfügt im Gegensatz zur RedArc über ein Excentergetriebe. Unter Belastung finde ich, läuft es leichter als das Wormshaftgetriebe der RedArc. Ist jedenfalls mein Empfinden, da ich beide Rollen fische. Die Applause verrichtet Ihren Dienst bei mir seit 6 Jahren - einwandfrei.

Wenn es Dir nur um Robustheit in Deinem Preisrahmen geht, dann greif zur Penn Slammer. Sie sieht zwar nicht so schick designed aus, aber sie ist nen echtes Arbeitstier. Ich selbst nutze sie fürs Fischen mit GuFi´s um 100g und mehr. Seit 5 Jahren läuft sie ohne großartige Pflege.

Deinen Händler, der die Daiwa Procaster mit den alten TwinPower Shimanos vergleicht, den solltest Du mal fragen, was er vorher verkauft hat. Angelgerät scheint es nicht gewesen zu sein.
Die Procaster ist eine Plastic-Rolle.


----------



## Perch-Noob (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Ok hab jetzt mal den Anruf bei Gerlinger getätigt und gehe davon aus das die Okuma V-Power VS 30 Anfang nächster Woche hier eintrudelt.
Bin mehr als gespannt auf das Gerät und kann´s kaum erwarten sie zu testen.

Ich wollte niemanden wegen der Red Arc auf den Schlipps treten und hoffe das, dies auch nicht so rüber kam.  :vik:

Nochmals dickes DANKE #6 an alle =) hat mich echt gefreut so viele Ratschläge in so kurzer Zeit zu bekommen.
Klasse das du den Test gefunden hast, klang sehr überzeugend und war letztlich mit ausschlaggebend für mich.

Mit Sicherheit spielt auch der Faktor Vorlieben eine große Rolle beim Rollenkauf und Empfehlungen zu diesem.

Hätte das mit dem Angebot nicht so super gepasst, würde ich wohl am ehesten die Sorön bestellt haben, da die Argumente wirklich überzeugend waren.

Finde es anbei bemerkt auch echt stark hier am ersten, bzw. mittlerweile zweiten Tag so aufgenommen worden zu sein und so viel Hilfsbereitschaft zu erfahren.

Petri @ all
Gruß Lepi


----------



## powerpauer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

ende gut alles gut 

dann berichte wenn du die v system auf hertz und niren getestet hast :m

Gruß P.


----------



## Perch-Noob (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Wird gemacht, versprochen


----------



## Perch-Noob (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Wie versprochen





Da ist das hübsche Gerät, kommt sehr kompakt rüber und ist ne ganze Ecke schwerer als die Mitchell, was sicherlich mit der Alu-Bauweise zu tuen hat.
Laufen tut sie butterweich und was soll ich sagen der erste Eindruck ist auf jeden Fall klasse.

Die erste Spule ist heut auch schon mit ner 0.17er Fireline bespult worden aber leider konnte ich nur ein paar Würfe machen da, dann das Wetter umschlug, war ich leider nicht in der Lage sie intensiver zu testen. 
Doch schon die ersten Würfe um einiges weiter waren als die gewohnten mit der alten Rolle.
Ich denke das dies eine lange Romanze werden könnte, wobei ich aufpassen muss das meine Herzdame, dabei nicht eifersüchtig wird:q

Nochmals danke für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## iguana57 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Ich hätte da mal eine frage zu einer Multirolle. Ich finde die ganz interessant und würde mir gerne eine zu legen..

Wie läuft das dann mit der anbringung ? Einfach die Rute umdrehen so das die Ringe nach oben stehen oder braucht man dafür andere Ruten ?

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht auch eine ganz gute empfehlen. Sie soll an eine Shimano Catana ( 270cm 20 - 50g wg ) und sollte nicht mehr als 50 Euro kosten.


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Hallo zusammen #h Ich benötige auch mal eure Hilfe. Und zwar habe ich mir gestern die Shimano SpeedMaster 270CM 20-50 gr. Wurfgewicht gekauft und benötige für diese Rute eine Rolle. Es soll definitiv die Shimano Stradic Rolle werden, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung welche Rollengröße ich genau zu dieser Rute nehmen soll. Für mich kommt die 2500 FC, die 3000 SFC oder die 4000 FC in Frage. Ich möchte damit im Rhein zwischen den Buhnen mit GuFis fischen, aber auch im See mit Spinnern und Wobblern... Ich lege viel Wert darauf, dass die Rute gut ausbalanciert ist. Also welche Rollengröße empfehlt ihr mir?


----------



## Ein_Angler (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

@iguana57,~Flyfisher~: Macht doch ein neues Thema auf, dann wird euch schneller geholfen als wenn ihr einen Thread der schon fast beendet ist noch bemüht mit ganz unterschiedlichen Fragen. 

Aber Fly die 2500 oder 3000 sollte reichen auch für den Rhein. 

Und Iguana eine normale Spinnrute eignet sich nicht für eine Multi weil diese keine eng anliegende Ringe hat, die Schnur aber ganz eng am blank liegen will wegen der Rolle, dafür gibt es extra Ruten. 


@Lepi: Also lohnt sich die Rolle, dann werde ich mir zum erste auch so eine bestellen. Könntest du mir noch was zur grösse der Rolle sagen, weil ich nur was für den Rhein zum Barsch und Zanderangeln suche, meinst du die v20 würde reichen oder wäre die schon zu klein. Mit welcher Rolle und grösse würdest du deine den vergleichen?


----------



## Perch-Noob (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> @Lepi: Also lohnt sich die Rolle, dann werde ich mir zum erste auch so eine bestellen. Könntest du mir noch was zur grösse der Rolle sagen, weil ich nur was für den Rhein zum Barsch und Zanderangeln suche, meinst du die v20 würde reichen oder wäre die schon zu klein. Mit welcher Rolle und grösse würdest du deine den vergleichen?



Ich hab jetzt die V-30a, vergleichbar mit ner 300er von Mitchell und von der Spule etwas größer als ne 2500er von Shimano Body in etwa gleichgroß.
Denke das du mit ner 2000er nicht viel falsch machen kannst.

Bin von meiner bisher sehr überzeugt (die Hechte auch) und gespannt ob ich bei diesem Baby auch nach 3 Jahren Schleifgeräusche hab, doch ich glaub eher nicht.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## familienvater (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Um noch mehr zur Wahl zu stellen schlage ich folgendes bis 100€ vor.
> 
> Ryobi Zauber
> Daiwa Exceler Z
> ...


Kann mich nur der Auswahl anschliessen , habe mich dann für die Ryobi Zauber entschieden . Bin sehr gut zufrieden , aber angele nur mit Mono Schnur , wie sie auf geflochtene Schnur reagiert weiß ich nicht .
MFG und Petri Heil vom 
familienvater   #h


----------



## Perch-Noob (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Was hast du für die Ryobi bezahlt, wenn ich fragen darf @Familienvater?

Gruß Lepi


----------



## Lacrimosa (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Wo gibts die Sorön STX 40 unter 100€ ???

Gruss


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

bei egay knapp drüber
http://cgi.ebay.de/ABU-Garcia-SOR%d...e-von-ABU_W0QQitemZ270497696918QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Perch-Noob (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Oder du nimmst die SX, quasi ne etwas abgespecktere Version.
Die kriegst du unter 100,-€.
Unterschied 3 Kugellager weniger (quasi 7+1), andere Farbe & ist 2g leichter.
(laut Beschreibung zumindest)

http://www.raubfisch-jagd.de/online...en-sx-10-rollen/angelbedarf/tqs/74_77/id/3973

Gruß Lepi


----------



## Perch-Noob (2. August 2011)

*AW: Spinnrolle Qual der Wahl*

Bin von der Okuma VSystem vollauf begeistert und hab mir jetzt noch die 55 für den Walleransitz zugelegt.
Kam heute an mit ner 24er Whiplash an & ich kann´s kaum erwarten ans Wasser zu kommen.
Wobei das leider vorm Herbst wohl nichts wird.

Gruß Lepi


----------

